# Cosmetic Consultation



## ShannonC (Jun 1, 2010)

We have a scenario where a patient had a medical visit and 2 malignant lesions removed.  Then the patient had a cosmetic consultation that was unrelated to skin  cancer. 

Is there an issue billing an office visit for the medical portion to insurance and billing the unrelated cosmetic consultation to the patient?  I just want to be sure we are not doing something that isn't legal!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 2, 2010)

You can do both but make sure it states it all in the patient's chart. Some offices even used 2 different patient charts one for medical and one for cosmetic since it is always self-pay.  Hope that helps.


----------

